# Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum ;)



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

Ich will schon eeeeeeeewig einen Bach mit Wasserfall in meinem Mini (60l) haben, bis jetzt sind aber alle meine Projekte gescheitert.....aber nun ist es soweit! Ich habe einen Bonsai-Wasserfall!
Der Korpus besteht aus vier abgeschnittenen PET-Flaschen-Böden, mit Silikon verklebt. Das Ganze ist mit mehreren Schichten Flexfliesenkleber überzogen und abschließend mit Klarlack für Kindermöbel lackiert. Die neuralgischen Stellen hab ich zusätzlich mit Aquariumsilikon abgedichtet.
Er macht zwar nicht wirklich ein Wasserfall-Getose (es hört sich eher an, als ob ein Kind ins Eck pinkeln würde  ), aber ich freu mich trotzdem dran


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

Hallo  Suni,

hiermit verleihe ich Dir den Preis für den kreativen Miniteich des Jahres 2010 :gratuliere


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

Danke


----------



## Buffo Buffo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

 Suni,

einfach genial! 
Wo und wie hast Deine Wasserpumpe eigebaut, ich seh nix!!
Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

Das ist ja nur ein ganz kleine Pumpe (aus dem Katzentrinkbrunnen *g*), die steht auf so einem Plastikaufsatz und ist unter einer Pflanze versteckt 
Ich hab mal versucht, es zu fotografieren.


----------



## Erdmuta (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

cool, einfach genial


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

Hmm, leider war mein Bachlauf nicht wetterfest - oder nicht extremwetterfest, wir hatten ja Dauerregen, dann 5 Tage 36 Grad und dann wieder Regen. Zumindest hat sich entweder das Silikon oder der Lack aufgelöst, vielleicht lag es auch der Kombination mit den Plastikflaschen.
Hab mich also kurz geärgert und dann was Neues gebaut (sonst würde mir ja eh fad werden  ) - gefällt mir eigentlich auch besser


----------



## Candira (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

Wow, wirklich Klasse!


----------



## Fluni81 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Wasserfall auf engstem Raum *

Sieht toll aus!


----------

